# Mantis vs Snake



## Ness (Dec 8, 2007)

[video=youtube;NhtHDK2K73A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhtHDK2K73A&feature=related[/video]

whoa :shock:


----------



## Vala (Dec 8, 2007)

Is that real? I've seen a praying mantis eat a humming bird, but not a snake


----------



## MannyM (Dec 8, 2007)

... wow. I didn't think a Praying Mantis had the strength to take down anything that's not another insect. Amazing creatures.


----------



## bitey (Dec 8, 2007)

Thats a really nice looking snake imo, I thought the corn snake would of at least bitten it though.


----------



## Ness (Dec 8, 2007)

theres another clip of a 6 inch mantis eating a snake round about 8 inches


----------



## RevDaniel (Dec 8, 2007)

that was a very interesting video. Very cool


----------



## ace#74 (Dec 8, 2007)

crazy stuff


----------



## WombleHerp (Dec 8, 2007)

bitey said:


> Thats a really nice looking snake imo, I thought the corn snake would of at least bitten it though.


 
it did bite the mantis, more then once.

its a cool vid, manitds have alot of strength!
thanks for sharing 


Nat


----------



## dragon170 (Dec 8, 2007)

Cool Vid what documentry is from? would love to watch it actually the commentry sounds familiar


----------



## Whisper2 (Dec 8, 2007)

very interesting! poor snake had no idea what happened lol


----------



## Trouble (Dec 8, 2007)

awh poor snake
It was biting back bitey, he did about 3 times, after that he had no chance


----------



## Ness (Dec 9, 2007)

dragon170 said:


> Cool Vid what documentry is from? would love to watch it actually the commentry sounds familiar


 
i dont know what deocumentary it was from, i was just randomaly scanning youtube for animals vs animals


----------



## the_tsar (Mar 10, 2008)

Vala said:


> Is that real? I've seen a praying mantis eat a humming bird, but not a snake


 
Any more info about this pic? Did the mantis catch it? as the bird looks too fat n fluffy to be able to be caught, unless the bird was sick, or dead......but I think Mantis's dont eat dead food, do they?


----------



## the_tsar (Mar 10, 2008)

Ness said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhtHDK2K73A&feature=related
> 
> whoa :shock:


 

How fat was that Mantis already, and then it was going to eat this snake........needs a go on the Biggest Looser for its eating disorder.


----------



## hornet (Mar 10, 2008)

who ever made that vid should be shot, no reason to put an animal through that sort of pain just for enjoyment.


----------



## LennytheGecko (Mar 10, 2008)

lol, well this reawakend my fear of insects


----------



## the_tsar (Mar 10, 2008)

hornet said:


> who ever made that vid should be shot, no reason to put an animal through that sort of pain just for enjoyment.


 

One could argue "its Nature" and in that case wouldnt be cruel, although the video does seem to be quite coincidental, I doubt they just happen to capture this shot, ie: lucky the snake came along when they were filming the mantis........so your comment in this scenario is valid it seems.
Unless it really is just a lucky filming thing....but I doubt it was "just Nature"


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 10, 2008)

hornet said:


> who ever made that vid should be shot, no reason to put an animal through that sort of pain just for enjoyment.



We could video the guy being shot, and you could enjoy that video with beer and pizza.


----------



## eladidare (Mar 10, 2008)

i didnt watch it because of hornetts post, but i agree with sdaji...


----------

